# Uintaz Lakes and Streams Updates?



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Just wanted to check in to see if anything unique is happening in that region? I'll be there to fish for 2-3 days. I normally focus on the Mirror Lake Hwy, especially the forks of the Bear River but I can be swayed otherwise. I am staying the nights in Park City with my wife on one of her business trips so any advice within a couple hours of there is appreciated.

Does this count as top of page?

Sincerely,

WyoGoob's Spelling Nemesis


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know if there is anything unique right now, but the roadside lakes will be well stocked and have good action for planters and the back country lakes offer solitude and decent fishing if you can figure out what they want to hit. If one lake is slow, there is usually a nearby one that may have more action. 

Should be a fun getaway. Watch the weather report though and plan accordingly.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx. 

I am thinking I might hike into Kamas Lake again as I caught the biggest cutthroat of my life out of that lake just shy of a decade ago. It would also give me the chance to scout another basin for hunting in the future. 

And I don't mess around with thunderstorms in those mountains. Been on one too many passes during thunderstorms, even unusual ones that pop out of nowhere at 9 am, to seek that experience out.

The hardest decision will be where to fish on Saturday as I only have until 3 pm before we pack up and leave.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Karma must have caught up with me for playfully misspelling Uintas. Ended leaving first day of fly fishing early due to major migraine. First in years to be that debilitating and also first time I forgot my trusty meds in backpack. Barely made it back to hotel before ocular symptoms kicked in.

Nonetheless, caught a beautiful Cutthroat on the Bear River (east fork above confluence). Forgot how stunning they are when healthy. Caught a few more but mostly rainbow.

Was tossing flies with 6x tippet earlier only to have them break it at the knot. Medium sized fish in technical pocket water have an advantage over thinner line.

Most of hits were on terrestrials. Big ones at that. They were really responsive to anything with red flash on bottom. 

Saw a healthy bull moose. First time in years. Glassed him for about 20 minutes. How can an animal be both majestic and awkward looking at the same time?

And man...the sign on the Spring Creek complex road wasn't joking. That is a beast of a forest road after Shallow Lake. Headache had just started so I turned around before finding my planned lake for evening hatch. Takes a significant headache to pull me away from that evening gluttony.

Not sure what tomorrow holds. Migraines have a way of making hangovers seem pleasant the day after.

Love these mountains!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Fished the "lower Provo" today. There are so many "lower" sections of this river.

Went and checked out the section below the massive snowmobile parking near the North Fork confluence. I forgot how much it gets dewatered by the Duchesne diversion.

Caught a few small guys. They seemed more interested in nymphs today, though one took a cricket pattern. For the most part it was a slow fishing day for me though.

Saw a few fawns by the river mid-day. Why don't the bucks do that in October? Would be alot more pleasant to sleep in then get up at 4am.

I think I need to find an ATV to access some of those lakes along the Mirror Lake region. Not sure I want to take my stock truck on those again given its our primary vehicle. 

Down for the count Friday from migraine hangover. 

Was a slower than normal fishing trip for me in the Uintas but any day up there is a good day. Found solitude every day even today when the highway and parking lots were full. 

I think a North Slope fishing trip is in order with my dad soon.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Yellowstone drainage is fishing well right now. Caught lots of healthy brookies and cutthroats there last Friday.


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

I have been up there quite a few times this summer with tons of success.

I have fished the bear twice and caught some beautiful brook and cutthroat trout on terrestrials. (black ants, beetles). They seemed to love bead-headed san juan worms as well in the mornings when nothing was rising.

As for lakes, Wall lake and the lakes around it have given me some awesome fish stories. I hear there are grayling up there too?

cheers.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, I was hunting down grayling lakes when the headache hit. My wife and I camped at a lake with them in the Boulders last summer and I have craved fishing them ever since. Such beautiful fish and I actually really like the taste. 

Thanks for the advice on bead head san juan worms. They aren't in my standard kit but I'll look into them.


----------

